# Pups feet turn out



## Tuc (Jul 19, 2011)

My 6 month olds front paws turn or point out. Is this normal. A will try add a pic.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This picture looks a bit weird, but the other is more normal. Not uncommon for our dogs to turn out like that.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Very common.....it's called "Easty-Westy" by many people....it will have no effect on your dog's health or growth.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

It's the "Irish Dance Stance".  Scarlett does it a little bit, but it may have been more pronounced when she was a pup.


----------



## Tuc (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. One more thing will her paws stay like this.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh's feet turned out as well and his left foot still turns out a bit when he's tired- he's almost 2 yrs old now. But his left shoulder has always had a little less muscle mass than the right so his probably always will.


----------

